
How do you think of Google SnoopaVision (previous 360 cam video)? - airswimmer
Google lies, as always. Do not get fooled.<p>Google had provided 360 videos since last summer 2015. But seemingly that was not as expected. Yesterday, I watched a single YouTube video and I found there was an icon on the down right side of the video player, which is called Snoopa.  Here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=mXjLhFUruzA<p>And I clicked it, it said &quot;SnoopaVision is in beta, you can watch this video in SnoopaVision mode after 10&#x2F;25&#x2F;2016. &quot; If you scope the logo of &quot;SnoopaVision&quot;, you would see it&#x27;s a head of black man. And in the introduction of video of &quot;SnoopaVision&quot; ---  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;snoopavision?v=mXjLhFUruzA  , you can see all the time this black man (a popular singer, or less? ) is &quot;busy&quot; working in Google as an Architect.<p>(lie 1): But if you watch this video at 00:45, you would find the SnoopaDogg was trying to code like a stupid psycho on a computer in Google. I know people don&#x27;t code like that in Google, please don&#x27;t fool us! Show respects to coders, please.<p>(lie 2): At 00:50, the Snoopa wrote &#x27;dgg&#x27; on a board. And seemingly other calculus formulas were all under the shadow of this Architect. Or Snoopa wrote these formulas in Google. Show respects to scholars, please. Or people in Google don&#x27;t care.<p>Response: Google was trying to let popular people get involved and brand their 360cam video products. But in the video Snoopa himself looks like a drug-addict, who would say some argot, dirty words even guns pointing at his head. The image was very violent, nasty, low self-esteem, full of weed.  By the way, the icon &quot;Snoopa&quot; may make you feel itching. Can&#x27;t Google have a more flatten icon&#x2F;symbol for this. Please don&#x27;t put this heroism for branding your products in 360cam video industry. Or try someone with greater public image. We don&#x27;t want to be treated as fools as you think we are.<p>How do you think, guys?
======
Atom4966
To be honest, this is the strangest thing I've read all week. It's not clear
to me what it is you're trying to say or ask.

